# Problema splashutils

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti. Sto seguendo questa guida e quest'altra per settare uno splash decente all'avvio del mio Acer Aspire 1307LC (monitor 15" XGA TFT LCD), ma non funziona.

I passi che ho seguito sono:

```
emerge -va splashutils splash-themes-gentoo splash-themes-livecd

genkernel --menuconfig kernel

genkernel --gensplash=livecd-2006.1 initrd
```

come spiegato nella guida e il mio grub.conf è:

```
default 0

timeout 0

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@70 splash=verbose,theme=/etc/splash/livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7
```

All'avvio della macchina, sotto il logo del pinguino posto in alto a sinistra, il messaggio d'errore è:

```
PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:0a.0

Can't open config file /etc/splash/default/1024x768.cfg.

Can't open file (null)!

Failed to load image (null).

Failed to get verbose splash image
```

...e poi continua con il boot senza problemi. Qualcuno può farmi un po' di chiarezza?

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> All'avvio della macchina, sotto il logo del pinguino posto in alto a sinistra, il messaggio d'errore è:
> 
> ```
> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:0a.0
> 
> ...

 

Non vorrei dire una scemenza,mi sembra che devi disabilitare nel kernel il boot con il logo linux.

----------

## Luca89

Confermo ciÃ² detto da nikko96 e aggiungo che questa riga:

```
splash=verbose,theme=/etc/splash/livecd-2006.1
```

Dovrebbe essere:

```
splash=verbose,theme=livecd-2006.1
```

----------

## canduc17

Fatto. Sono andato in /usr/src/linux e ho digitato 

```
make menuconfig
```

In Device Drivers/Graphic support/Logo configuration ho disabilitato tutto e poi ho fatto un bel

```
make && make modules_install
```

Inoltre ho modificato la stringa in grub.conf.

E il risultato è identico: stesso messaggio di errore riportato sopra e sempre sotto al pinguino, che non è sparito...

----------

## Onip

il kernel, oltre a ricompilarlo, devi anche avviarlo. Metti l'immagine del kernel che hai creato in /boot, metti a posto il boot loader e prova a vedere se funziona

----------

## canduc17

Bene. Siccome non l'ho mai fatto ho scritto

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.17-gentoo-r10
```

 come riportato in questa guida ed ho modificato grub.conf così:

```
default 1

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.17-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@70 splash=verbose,theme=/etc/splash/livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@70 splash=verbose,theme=/etc/splash/livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7
```

e mi si blocca il boot! L'errore riportato è:

```
Error 15: File not found
```

Che cosa devo scrivere in grub.conf? Come si mette a posto l'initrd per il kernel ricompilato se in /boot non ce n'è un altro?

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Bene. Siccome non l'ho mai fatto ho scritto
> 
> ```
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.17-gentoo-r10
> ```
> ...

 

Avendo una /boot separata da / dovevi prima montarla per poi copiarci il bzimage.

Comunque ti consiglio di seguire questa guida sull'avvio grafico,anche perchè devi crearti un file initrd da caricare all'avvio che andrai a posizionare in /boot

 (non i file in /etc/splash che servono per creare initrd che vai ad indicare a grub)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## canduc17

La guida che menzioni è esattamente la stessa, solo che è tradotta. C'è anche il link alla guida che menzionavo io.

Perchè devo montare boot? All'avvio me la monta automaticamente, come si vede dal mio /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2       defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap       sw                   0 0

/dev/hda3   /         reiserfs   noatime              0 1

  

none        /proc     proc       defaults             0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

   

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0
```

E poi riesco ad accedere a /boot/grub/grub.conf direttamente, senza fare alcun mount...

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> La guida che menzioni ï¿½ esattamente la stessa, solo che ï¿½ tradotta. C'ï¿½ anche il link alla guida che menzionavo io.
> 
> Perchï¿½ devo montare boot? All'avvio me la monta automaticamente, come si vede dal mio /etc/fstab:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa pensavo che l'avessi separata  :Embarassed:  tanto da non ritrovarti l'immagine del kernel che copiavi.

Niente puoi vedere se hai creato il file da caricare all'avvio con

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-tuo-tema-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence
```

dopo aver emerso splashutils,ovviamente(e con risoluzione 1024x768).

Inoltre ti consiglio di usare la compilazione manuale del kernel :copiati il config da qualche parte, make mrproper in /usr/src/linux,ricopi il config in usr/src/linux e

```
# make && emerge splashutils && make modules_install && make install
```

cosi ti installi pure il nuovo kernel insieme ai suoi file.

Ciao

Edit: in grub.conf dovresti indicare (hd0,0)/percorso/file senza /boot,visto che boot è una partizione separata,(hd0,0) e /boot indicano la stessa cosa.

----------

## canduc17

Allora...sto diventando matto: ho ricominciato tutto da capo utilizzando la guida di nikko96 citata sopra e naturalmente non va una mazza.

I comandi che ho digitato (esattamente quelli della guida) sono:

```
ls -al /usr/src/linux   #e andava bene

rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6-correct/ /usr/src/linux

emerge splashutils

cd /usr/src/linux

genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all #le patch per fbsplash erano già settate...ho aspettato la mia mezz'ora

#di compilazione...

make modules_install

make install

cd /etc/splash

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768  -r 1024x768 livecd-2006.1

```

e questo è il mio grub.conf ora:

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

root (hd0,0)

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 udev vga=791 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@70 splash=verbose,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

```

L'errore riportato è sempre quello del mio primo post (sempre sotto al pinguino).

Se in grub.conf specifico "splash=silent" al posto di "splash=verbose", all'inizio del boot mi dà lo stesso errore poi, dopo un po' mi parte una schermata con il logo di Gentoo e la barra di avanzamento, ma sotto c'è scritto "Gentoo Linux 2004.0"!!!!

E se premo F2 per andare in modalità verbose ho la schermata con i vari passi del boot che avanzano e come sfondo il logo di gentoo blu.

Se premo "i" per interrompere il boot, premo 4 per avere una shell, dò la password di root e faccio shift+pg_up per rivedermi il messaggio di errore iniziale, questo non c'è più!!

Qualcuno mi può spiegare cosa c'è che non va e dove sbaglio?

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

 

PerchÃ¨?  Le splashutils fanno parte di Gentoo.

----------

## canduc17

Sì, in effetti non l'ho capito neanch'io...

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Allora...sto diventando matto: ho ricominciato tutto da capo utilizzando la guida di nikko96 citata sopra e naturalmente non va una mazza.
> 
> I comandi che ho digitato (esattamente quelli della guida) sono:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fin qua ci siamo,dopo, visto che hai mixato il metodo con genkernel con quello della compilazione manuale

ti consiglio di proseguire con uno solo dei due,per esempio quello manuale:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make clean

# make menuconfig

# make

# emerge splashutils

# make modules_install

# make install
```

quindi prosegui con

```
# cd /etc/splash

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768  -r 1024x768 livecd-2006.1

```

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> e questo è il mio grub.conf ora:
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

Questo perchè continui ad usare lo stesso kernel di prima,devi vedere in /boot come viene nominato il nuovo kernel(probabilmente un link a vmlinuz)

Come ultima cosa in grub.conf,riferisciti alla partizione di /boot con una sola indicazione,/boot appunto oppure (hd0,0)

Ciao.

----------

## canduc17

Niente da fare: ho seguito tutto quello che mi hai detto e l'errore riportato è sempre quello. Ora il mio grub.conf è:

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

root (hd0,0)

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 udev vga=791 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@70 splash=verbose,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768 
```

Idee? Non so proprio dove sbattere la testa...

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Niente da fare: ho seguito tutto quello che mi hai detto e l'errore riportato è sempre quello. Ora il mio grub.conf è:
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

Prova con grub.conf configurato in questo modo:

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@70 splash=silent,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet 

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768
```

Se hai compilato il kernel correttamente dovrebbe fungere,ciao.

----------

## Scen

Per fugare ogni dubbio, potresti postare l'output di

```

ls -l /boot/

```

?

----------

## canduc17

Ora non mi dà messaggi d'errore, ma non va ugualmente.

L'output è:

```
  Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7'

root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@70 splash=silent,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

  [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x1c00, size=0x18fa74]

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

  [Linux-initrd @ 0x1ef97000, 0x4875e bytes]

Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:0a.0

INIT: version 2.86 booting
```

e poi parte il boot.

I problemi sono:

1 - Mi si è rimpicciolito lo schermo: ho 4-5 cm di nero sopra, sotto, a destra e a sinistra dello schermo, prima che cominci la shell;

2 - Non vedo nessuno bootsplash! Dovrei vedere quello di avvio del livecd, giusto? E invece niente...  :Sad: 

L'output di "ls -l /boot" è

```
totale 13031

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1  1 set 13:51 boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      23 19 set 21:20 config -> config-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   40952 19 set 21:20 config-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   40952 18 set 23:47 config-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 19 set 21:20 config.old -> config-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  618337 18 set 23:49 fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  296798 19 set 21:20 fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024  2 set 05:27 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5256403 18 set 23:46 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1644671 18 set 23:31 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

drwx------ 2 root root   12288  1 set 13:24 lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 19 set 21:20 System.map -> System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  689580 19 set 21:20 System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  689580 18 set 23:47 System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  689580 18 set 23:31 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      31 19 set 21:20 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      24 19 set 21:20 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1644660 19 set 21:20 vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1644671 18 set 23:47 vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      28 19 set 21:20 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

```

Ho due domande:

1 - La stringa "1024x768-32@70" l'ho scritta un po' a sentimento, non sono sicuro nè del 32 (che se ho capito bene è la profondità di colore dello splashscreen), nè della frequenza (70 penso che fosse quella impostata per Windows, quando c'era). La risoluzione, invece sono sicuro che va bene. C'è un sistema per ottenere i parametri giusti?

2 - Quando si va in "/usr/src/linux" e si fa "make menuconfig", si opera sul kernel attualmente in uso?

Aspetto risposte, suggerimenti, messaggi di solidarietà!

----------

## nikko96

Se posti un

```
# lspci
```

al limite proviamo a darti una mano per la configurazione del kernel,proprio perchè

ci dev'essere qualche funzione non attivata.

Edit 1:dipende dal tuo hardware,comunque deve essere settato nel kernel

Edit 2:si opera sui sorgenti del kernel in cui stai dando il comando make menuconfig

----------

## canduc17

Ecco l'output di lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8231 [PCI-to-ISA Bridge] (rev 10)

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1e)

00:11.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ACPI (rev 10)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 20)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 51)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8636A [ProSavage KN133] AGP4X VGA Controller (TwisterK) (rev 01)

02:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:00.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:00.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

```

----------

## nikko96

Tra le altre cose abilitate o meno nel kernel,controlla queste voci

```

Processor type and features  --->

          [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

   Block devices  --->

      <*> RAM disk support

      (16)  Default number of RAM disks

      (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

      [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support

Graphics support  --->

      <*> Support for frame buffer devices

      <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

              VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

           (1024x768@60) VESA default mode (NEW)

      Console display driver support  --->

           [*]   Video mode selection support

           <*> Framebuffer Console support

     [*] Support for the framebuffer splash 
```

Poi in grub.conf metti come risoluzione 1024x768-16@60,ciao.

----------

## canduc17

Se metto la risoluzione "1024x768-16@60", non mi cambia nulla: stessi bandoni neri di prima e niente splashscreen.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel io ho

```
Processor type and features  --->

          [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support   //Settato

Device Drivers  --->

   Block devices  --->

      <*> RAM disk support   //Settato

      (16)  Default number of RAM disks  //Settato

      (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)   ///Settato, ma al posto di 4096 ho 8192

      [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support    //Settato

Graphics support  --->

      <*> Support for frame buffer devices    //Settato

      <*>   VESA VGA graphics support        //Settato

              VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->    //Io qui ho "VESA driver type (vesafb) --->"

           (1024x768@60) VESA default mode (NEW)   //Questa riga proprio non ce l'ho!!!

      Console display driver support  --->     //Qua io ho settato anche un "[*] VGA text console"

           [*]   Video mode selection support  //Settato

           <*> Framebuffer Console support  //Settato

     [*] Support for the framebuffer splash  //Settato

```

Ti ricordo che il mio kernel è il 2.6.17-gentoo-r7.

Una domanda...Come fai a copiare le voci da menuconfig? (Dubito che tu le abbia copiate a manoni...)

----------

## Scen

In "Graphics support" prova ad abilitare (builtin) anche la voce

```

<*> S3 Savage support

   [ ]   Enable DDC2 Support (NEW)

   [ ]   Enable Console Acceleration (NEW)

```

e prova a modificare la configurazione di grub (lo puoi fare anche al volo, premendo 'e' e poi 'c' sulla voce del kernel che utilizzi):

sostituisci

```

video=vesafb

```

con

```

video=savagefb

```

(il resto rimane invariato)

Magari la tua scheda video non è supportata pienamente da vesafb-tng, così puoi provare ad utilizzare il framebuffer driver per le schede S3 Savage.

----------

## canduc17

Allora: facendo come ha detto Scen, spariscono i bandoni neri (la risoluzione insomma va bene), ma all'inizio mi dà questo errore:

```
Can't open config file /etc/splash/default/1024x768.cfg.

Can't open file (null)!

Failed to load image (null).

Failed to get verbose splash image
```

e poi mi carica sempre la barra di scorrimento di Gentoo 2004.0.

Perchè va a cercare in /etc/splash/default e non in /etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/1024x768???

Non ho capito se si possono copiare le voci del menuconfig con un comando speciale, senza ricopiarle a mano...

----------

## Scen

Sto splash ti sta proprio facendo dannare  :Smile: 

Il kernel l'hai compialto a mano o tramite genkernel?

l'initrd l'hai creato correttamente

```

splash_geninitram -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768 -r 1024x768 livecd-2006.1

```

?

puoi postare (per l'ultima volta  :Rolling Eyes:  ) il tuo grub.conf e il contenuto di /boot?

Per me dev'esserci qualche errore nella conf. di grub o nell'initrd (perchè, come dici tu, ti vuole caricare lo splash "default")

[EDIT]

FORSE ho trovato l'errore!   :Razz: 

in grub.conf devi scrivere

```

splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.1

```

invece che

```

splash=silent,theme=livecd-2006.1

```

(errore di sintassi)  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## canduc17

Sì, sto strippando, ma ci sto facendo l'abitudine...facendo la sostituzione che mi hai suggerito (":" al posto di "=") l'output è:

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

e poi, ovviamente non parte una cippa.

Il kernel l'ho compilato tramite genkernel (e credo che non lo rifarò più, una volta che avrò capito cosa settare nel kernel).

L'initrd l'ho creato con lo stesso comando identico che hai postato tu.

Il mio grub.conf ora è:

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 splash=verbose,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768
```

e l'output di "ls -l /boot/" è:

```
totale 13035

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1  1 set 13:51 boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      23 22 set 09:39 config -> config-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   40910 22 set 09:39 config-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   40862 21 set 23:50 config-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 22 set 09:39 config.old -> config-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  618337 18 set 23:49 fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  296798 19 set 21:20 fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024  2 set 05:27 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5256403 18 set 23:46 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1644671 18 set 23:31 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

drwx------ 2 root root   12288  1 set 13:24 lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 22 set 09:39 System.map -> System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  690904 22 set 09:39 System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  689346 21 set 23:50 System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  689580 18 set 23:31 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      31 22 set 09:39 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      24 22 set 09:39 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1652673 22 set 09:39 vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1641377 21 set 23:50 vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      28 22 set 09:39 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.old

```

Illuminazioni?!

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 splash=verbose,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

 

Ma per lo splash non occorre indicare la real_root e l'indicazione root é un pò diversa? (chiedo, perché non sono un grande esperto di splash screen, a me piacciono le scritte scorrevoli  :Very Happy: )

----------

## canduc17

Scusa, ma da come hai strutturato la frase non si capisce...secondo te bisogna indicare real_root o no? L'indicazione root è un po' diversa in che senso? Ti riferisci a

```
root (hd0,0)
```

?

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma da come hai strutturato la frase non si capisce...secondo te bisogna indicare real_root o no? L'indicazione root è un po' diversa in che senso? Ti riferisci a
> 
> ```
> root (hd0,0)
> ```
> ...

 

Facendo una rapida ricerca nel forum tiro fuori questo esempio:

```
root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/md2
```

La root deve puntare al ramdisk dove é stato caricato l'initrd

L'init deve puntare al file di init (presente nell'initrd) e serve per evitare che il sistema vada a cercare l'inittab

Il real_root deve puntare alla partizione dove si trova la root reale del tuo sistema (dev/hdX)

In poche parole, mancano un pò di indicazioni, ti suggerisco di ricontrollare bene la guida che stai seguendo (anche perché, ribadisco, le mie indicazioni su come metter su lo splash sono tutto tranne che affidabili)

----------

## canduc17

Ho provato a mettere le indicazioni che mi hai suggerito, ma mi dà kernel panic.

Questo perchè:

1 - Non so che cavolo sia nè il ramdisk, nè l'initrd;

2 - Tantomeno non ho idea di cosa sia l'inittab.

E per questo non so settarle correttamente...

----------

## Scen

Il problema è che stai "mischiando" la procedura automatica tramite genkernel e quella manuale (compilazione kernel + installazione splash).

Il kernel creato con genkernel si appoggia, per avviarsi, ad un'immagine detta "ramdisk" (initrd), ovvero un file che viene automaticamente decompresso nella memoria, e che contiene un "mini" filesystem, che permette l'esecuzione di determinati programmi o il caricamento di determinati dati (es. nel livecd vengono caricati vari moduli del kernel).

Se utilizzi quindi genkernel per compilare il kernel, e vuoi utilizzare il bootsplash grafico, devi passare a genkernel il parametro

```

--gensplash=<theme> --gensplash-res=<res>

```

nel tuo caso (dopo esserti accertato di aver installato =media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd-2006.1)

```

--gensplash=livecd-2006.1 --gensplash-res=1024x768

```

Dovrai infine utilizzare il kernel e l'initrd creati da genkernel (se utilizzi un initrd creato tramite splash_geninitram giustamente il kernel di genkernel non si avvierà!), configurando opportunamente grub.

La guida Gentoo a Genkernel penso sia più che esaustiva.

Se invece vuoi compilare il kernel manualmente, assicurati di aver impostato le voci evidenziate nei post precedenti, e crea l'initrd (che conterrà SOLAMENTE i dati per caricare lo splashscreen) tramite splash_geninitram; infine configura opportunamente grub.

N.B. mi raccomando alla voce splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2006.1, non theme= ma theme:  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ho provato a mettere le indicazioni che mi hai suggerito, ma mi dà kernel panic.
> 
> Questo perchè:
> 
> 1 - Non so che cavolo sia nè il ramdisk, nè l'initrd;
> ...

 

Meglio chiarire che se usi genkernel per la compilazione del kernel in grub.conf la linea relativa al kernel è pressappoco questa

```
kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.1 video=savagefb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@70 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Se usi la compilazione manuale

```
kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.1 video=savagefb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@70 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Per crearti l'immagine initrd,vai in /etc

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/splash-livecd-2006.1 -r 1024x768 livecd-2006.1
```

Inoltre ti consiglio di dare una ripulita a /boot togliendo tutte quelle immagini dello stesso kernel,lasiandone solo una(funzionante naturalmente,nel senso che ci avvi gentoo)oltre al fatto di seguire le ben fatte guide gentoo

Ciao

EDIT:non ho mai usato genkernel ecco perchè ho consigliato la compilazione manuale,a maggior ragione se l'immagine initrd che ottieni con splash_geninitramfs,come detto da Scen, non funziona con genkernel

----------

## canduc17

Non va ancora nulla.

Ecco i passi che ho fatto:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=livecd-2006.1 --gensplash-res=1024x768 --bootloader=grub --kernname=canduc all
```

In pratica ho ricompilato il kernel con genkernel, impostando i flag per il bootsplash, aggiungendo una nuova voce in grub.conf e dando un nome al mio kernel ("canduc").

In questo modo in /boot mi trovo:

```
kernel-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

initramfs-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7
```

Poi ho modificato grub.conf così:

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.17-gentoo-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 splash=verbose,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7 (Canduc)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

```

e questo è l'output di errore:

```
#carica i moduli...

>> Activating devfs

mount: Mounting devfs on /dev failed: No such device

/init: /init: 216: devfsd: not found

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/hda3 is not a valid root device...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() :: _
```

Tengo a precisare che con il primo kernel, gensplash non va, ma il sistema si avvia.

Perchè mi dice che real_root=/dev/hda3 non va bene???

----------

## Scen

Tra i parametri che passi al kernel aggiungi udev (come puoi vedere il kernel cerca di creare i device nodes tramite devfsd, ormai DEPRECATO per i kernel 2.6.x).

Quindi:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.17-gentoo-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 splash=verbose,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7 (Canduc)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 udev splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

```

Inoltre, le prossime volte che utilizzi genkernel, ti consiglio di utilizzare anche il parametro --no-devfs , così da rimuovere definitivamente (e, in teoria, non dovrebbe servire nemmeno il parametro udev)

----------

## canduc17

Stesso identico errore di prima...

Ora provo a ricompilare il kernel con genkernel con il flag che mi dici (--no-devfs)...

...

Niente da fare, anche con un nuovo kernel compilato in questo modo, l'errore riportato è sempre quello (con o senza udev)...

----------

## Scen

Non è che per caso ti sei dimenticato di attivare l'eventuale supporto al controller del disco fisso (magari è un SATA)?

Magari prenditi la configurazione del kernel che funziona e dalla in pasto a genkernel (opzione --kernel-config.

----------

## canduc17

Di sicuro ti metterai le mani nei capelli: cos'è un SATA?

Dove trovo il file *.config?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Di sicuro ti metterai le mani nei capelli: cos'è un SATA?
> 
> Dove trovo il file *.config?

 

SATA = Serial ATA è il tipo di connessione utilizzata dal tuo Hard-disk ( per intenderci quelli che hanno il cavo di connessione "stretto" tipo cavo classico, e non la piattina tipo IDE)

I file .config sono generalmente nella dir  /usr/src/linux-<tuaversione>/ o in /boot/ o -se configurato- in /proc/config.gz (puoi vederlo con "zcat")

----------

## canduc17

No, ho ricompilato il kernel due volte, ma mi dà gli stessi errori di prima...e poi sono sicuro che il mio disco non è una SATA.

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Stesso identico errore di prima...
> 
> Ora provo a ricompilare il kernel con genkernel con il flag che mi dici (--no-devfs)...
> 
> ...
> ...

 Nel kernel "canduc" devi specificare /boot,root (hd0,0)

----------

## canduc17

Intendi mettere (vedi riga 5):

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.17-gentoo-r7)

/boot,root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 splash=verbose,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7 (Canduc)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 udev splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 
```

???

----------

## nikko96

Dicevo questa riga in grub.conf per indicare la partizione di /boot

```
root (hd0,0)
```

----------

## canduc17

Per favore, se non ti disturba, ricopia il mio grub.conf e modificalo come credi, che così non ci si intende...

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Per favore, se non ti disturba, ricopia il mio grub.conf e modificalo come credi, che così non ci si intende...

 

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.17-gentoo-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 splash=verbose,theme=livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7 (Canduc)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 udev splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2006.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-canduc-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 
```

Ecco fatto

----------

## canduc17

Non va, stesso errore di prima, non riesce a determinare dov'è root...

----------

## noice

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti. Sto seguendo questa guida e quest'altra per settare uno splash decente all'avvio del mio Acer Aspire 1307LC (monitor 15" XGA TFT LCD), ma non funziona.
> 
> I passi che ho seguito sono:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io avevo lo stesso problema e ho risolto rinominando la cartella "livecd-2006.1" in "default" e poi

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-gentoo-1024x768 -r 1024x768 default
```

naturalmente nel grub ho messo

```
kernel /boot/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60 vga=791 splash=verbose, theme:default quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-gentoo-1024x768
```

non so se il procedimento è correttissimo ma a me funziona..ciao  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

